# Have a job offer and would like to ask some advice from people who have moved.



## Stevieglasgow (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to find out from people who have moved to NZ from Uk and Ireland and work in the building trade about there experience after moving there, How work is, What the place is like, Accommodation, Do's and donts and just there experience in whole.

I am 34, a joiner from Scotland.
I have lived and worked in Australia for a year but been back in Scotland for few years and fancy a change.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Stevieglasgow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to find out from people who have moved to NZ from Uk and Ireland and work in the building trade about there experience after moving there, How work is, What the place is like, Accommodation, Do's and donts and just there experience in whole.
> 
> ...


There have been quite a number of tradesmen who have moved recently to NZ to help fill the vacancies as a result of the Christchurch earthquake.

If you do a search through past forum posts you may find the answers to some of your questions.


----------

